# realy need your help



## traceycat (Sep 13, 2011)

hi everyone, i know ive not been posting in awhile but i could realy do with some advice. last week my hubby bought me gym equitment so i could have my own home gym, treadmill, cross trainer, multigym, bike an rowing machine, an punch bag all the things ive wanted to work out an get fit an loss weight but tbh im finding it very hard, i can only walk about 15mins on treadmill an im knakered. i love the multigym doing all the weights but im confused an dont know how to make out a proper plan for myself. sorry for rambling on i just dont think im doing any of this the right way to loss weight. i will try an add a pic of my gym so you can see the type of equitment im using. any advice would be so helpful right now as i sooo dont want to give up.


----------



## traceycat (Sep 13, 2011)

sorry i cant seem to be able to add a pic


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 13, 2011)

I think you just need to go at your own pace and build up your stamina...........any activity that gets your heart pumping is beneficial in a diabetic sense, as your muscles become more sensitive to the insulin.........

I can understand your need for a plan, it would help I suppose.......... I would probably start off with small amounts of time on each piece of equipment and try and keep consistent with it........

Good luck........


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 13, 2011)

To be honest Tracey if you have never visited a gym before it could be well worth doing so - just to make sure you are doing things right.
Its not as simple as picking up weights etc - you have to know the correct way to stand etc - otherwise you will injure yourself or get weird muscles!!

If you called a gym and explained your situation I am sure they would be happy to go through things with you.

I could tell you my personal program but to be honest it has to be specific to you.

What a lovely present though - I am sure you will get the best out of it once you know what you are doing.

Feel free to pm me if you want to know something specific and I could ask at my gym for you.

Nice to see  you posting again


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Tracy and it's nice to see you posting.

What a fantastic gift! I can understand why you are a bit wary though. I think Lucy's sugestion to go to a proper gym is a great one as it can be a bit dangerous if you don't know how to use the equipment properly. Also, it will take a while to build up your fitness levels so take it steady and build up the length of time you can spend on each thing. Good luck with it and I hope hubby got a nice thank you! XXXXX


----------



## traceycat (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks for the replies guys, realy appreiate it.
i did actuly go to my local liesure centre today were they have a gym but when i got to the door to the gym i backed out of it as there were lots of people an i didnt plan what i wanted to ask an new i would just get all muddled up when i spoke. atm im trying out all the things a little at a time but realy dont have a clue how good im doing at it. think your right lucy i need to go to the gym for advice an maybe even go there once or twice a week. im using the weights every day doing what i think are called leg presses, an all the other ones for my arms which i dont knoe the names of, im only using 2 of the weights an only doing around 15 of each. sorry im rambling again. think i will give the gym a ring tomorrow an see if they would help me out.
yes it was a great pressie from hubby, i went on about it so much he probley had no choice lol.
i will try an post more often an not just when i need advice an help. thanks for listening an for all your help. 
ps. what speed should i be doing on the treadmill? im doing it at level 4, did do it at 6 but got tierd to quick.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 13, 2011)

With regards to the treadmill Tracy - do it at a pace that means you can still talk but are panting a bit - but take it easy.

Generally with weights you do sets.
The problem is I am not sure if you need heavy weights in which case you can just do 2 sets of 10. Sometimes i do 2 sets of 15 and sometimes 3 sets.

You need to get this right as weights can be used for muscle building as well as weight loss. Generally anything cardio (on treadmill) eg is good for weight loss but please don't push it.

Also and very important you should have rest days built in to your program too. This means all forms of exercise should not happen on these days. This is necessary to give your body chance to reenergise. This could be why you are finding it hard to do today - maybe you have done too much?

I would ring the gym first and see if you can speak to someone - you might find it easier to set up an appointment and then you can't run away next time. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## traceycat (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks lucy, that makes sence why ive been realy feeling it as i have been on everything since i got it 9 days ago, an if i think i havent did enough in the morning im back at it again in the evening. i will ring the gym tomorrow an see if i can get an appointment to see the instuctor, that way like you said i cant run away. ill let you know how i get on. hopefully ill get the hang of it all.
thanks again for all your advice


----------



## Sarah44 (Sep 14, 2011)

traceycat - i have had type 1 for 6 years now... i do alot of sport and fitness. 
My only advice would be take it easy and build up your exercise. make yourself a plan do ten mins one day the next 12 mins and then start to build up speed once you feel comfy doing a longer amount of time walking.. then start high speeds for shorter amounts of time and build that up, it will help with fittness and weightloss. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Sarah. Welcome to the forum.

Can you tell us a bit more about your regime and how you manage things ?

It would be of benefit to share your experiences with those who are not sure about exercise.

Rob


----------

